# Looking for information on a used stove



## ben77

I've found this used wood stove that I'm considering for purchase. I'm just looking for any information about the model. Here are the specs (as I'm told):

Warnock Hersey. Manfactued through Jacuzzi Leisure Products. Model # s-24 E/EP UL 1482

I don't know a ton about stove models. I'm just wondering if this make/model has a good reputation, etc.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Gooserider

Moving to Hearth Room, as I think it is a better fit there...  

I think you may also have some serious confusion about model numbers and such...

Warnock-Hersey is a test lab that does safety testing and certification on stoves, far as I know they don't make any...

UL 1482 is one of the UL safety standards that Warnock Hersey certifies stoves to meet...  

Don't know anything about the stove other than that, judging by the photo, it looks like a fairly standard design steel plate stove, 

There should be a label on the back of the stove with more info on it, including basic clearance requirements and hopefully a statement that it meets EPA requirements (If it is recent enough)  If that label is missing or not completely legible, be very wary of the unit as even if it was in perfect condition otherwise, you will probably have difficulty getting it inspected and approved by code officials / insurance companies, etc..  Note that depending on where you live, it may also be illegal to install a stove that is not certified as an EPA emissions standards compliant.

If you can find the label, tell us EVERYTHING that is on it, and we may be able to help you figure it out better...

Gooserider


----------



## BrotherBart

The stove is a 1,000 sq. ft. rated steel stove made by CFM Corporation. They were also sold under the Century Hearth name. It is a basic EPA certified stove and the folks here with Century stoves seems to be happy with them. CFM went out of business last year and their assets were purchased by Monesssn Hearth Systems.


----------



## ben77

Thank you both very much for your help. For a novice, like myself, your forums are an invaluable source of information.

Moderator - You're right, I do have some confusion regarding model type, etc. That was the info given to me, so I had no reason to doubt that it was accurate. Thanks for pointing that out.

Brother Bart - Thanks for identifying! I plan on double-checking with owner regarding EPA certification, but based on your comments I'm feeling more confident that this is the stove I'm going to go with.

Best to you both,

Ben


----------



## Gooserider

Glad to have been of help.  It sounds like you are planning on purchasing this stove, so if you haven't already done so, you might want to check out the articles on evaluating used stoves in the HearthWiki.  I didn't see any big issues in the photo you posted, but it looked like there may have been some surface rust and so forth, which suggest a neeed for closer examination.  Especially check out all the secondary combustion hardware and baffles...

Gooserider


----------



## jagpro

Hi, I'm new here so patience please.

I beleive I have the same stove here. The label is quite worn so I am not abble to pick out the Model # and am wondering if you were able to find one. The stove was given to me and I would like to install it but require the dedails.

Best as I can make out theis unit was made by Haughs Products in Canada. The tag has a # S19055 Rev 4. Warnoch Hersey tested # WH 296938.

I searched these # everywhere with no results. Closest I came is Century heating now owns the company. Vermont castings at 
http://vc.cfm-dev.com/content/support/manuals2.cfm?filterid=35 has manuals if I knew the model.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## canadianlogger

Attention Firestarter- Did you ever figure out the model of your stove.  I have the same tag on mine with the same markings and it looks identical to the photo in the beginning of the thread.  I need to know what model so i can get clearances for insurance purposes.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Winter is comin and im tryin to get ready.


----------



## jagpro

Hey, the model # is S130, full install manual is available here http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/support/manuals2.cfm?filterid=35   (see http://www.vermontcastings.com/catalog/elements/files/S130.pdf )

This model is not for moblie home approved venting in my area so I am out of luck. My area now has bylaws re EPA and modular homes.

Too bad a nice stove will go to waste.

Good Luck


----------



## Gooserider

jagpro said:
			
		

> Hey, the model # is S130, full install manual is available here http://www.vermontcastings.com/content/support/manuals2.cfm?filterid=35   (see http://www.vermontcastings.com/catalog/elements/files/S130.pdf )
> 
> This model is not for moblie home approved venting in my area so I am out of luck. My area now has bylaws re EPA and modular homes.
> 
> Too bad a nice stove will go to waste.
> 
> Good Luck



Sorry you couldn't use it, but perhaps someone else can - I'd imagine a post in either the Hearth's "For Sale" area or your local Craig's List might find someone interested in it...

Gooserider


----------



## chriscarson

hey jagpro i got a woodstove with the same kind of tag. how did you determine what the model number is? mine just as a bunch of model numbers on the back


----------

